# Wading Erie



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Anyone ever do any wet wading in Erie for smallies/carp. Any places to suggest. Also what about throwing flies off the breakwalls 72nd/edgewater. like striper fishing for smallies???


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..fly fishing off the break walls for about 4 years now and you would be the only other bug rodder out there besides myself! Smallies o yes, walleye also (shhh), and pearch when there in tight, and o yes fresh water drum, and white bass too! I use a full sinking line and a 9 wt! Clousers, and more closers! Yellow and white, chart / yellow, black and white, and olive and white! Find where the bait is along the break walls and hold on!


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

the mayflys are hatching in Lake Erie now. Does any try to match that hatch. Maybe from a boat


----------

